# ghost shrimp eat baby fish???



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i have 20 baby fish that was born yesterday.
If i put it with ghost shirmp, will ghost shirmp eat my babies???  
thank you~


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

Well. It's hard to say. I've kept fry with ghost shrimps for a month without em getting eaten, and I've had many get eaten as well.

Make sure you keep the shrimp fed


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The Ghost Shrimps I have kept are not equipped to eat healthy fish fry. I have seen them only pick up detritus and fish food. That's not to say that there are not different kinds of shrimps sold as Ghosts that might live off your fry.


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

I keep ghosts in with my guppies and mollies with no problems. Only fish I've ever seen them eat was one that was dead. I've never even seen a weak attempt at fish catching.


----------

